# Did Mahler write any essays?



## mahler111 (Jun 2, 2018)

I've been reading a fascinating essay by Arnold Schoenberg called "Style and idea", in which he gives some of his ideas about music and the philosophy of art.

It made me think how wonderful it would be if there were some written words by Gustav Mahler anywhere about his thoughts on whatever subjects. Apart from his correspondence letters with family and friends, does anyone know if something like this exists?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't believe he wrote analytical essays or anything... Wagner has some wonderful essays about philosophy and art though that remind me of something Mahler might have written.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

There was an extensive interview with him in the Nov. 1910 edition of _The Etude_ in which he expounded at length about the future of music in America, what our composers were doing wrong, how to spread "good" music to a wider audience. It's an interesting read and about as close to an essay or anything there is. I used to have photocopy of the interview and I'll dig around to see if I can find it; if so, I'll scan it and post it. But if you live near New York or Philadelphia, try their libraries with massive backholdings.


----------

